# Please help me identify my pits



## celrod05 (Mar 3, 2013)

hello i have two beautiful pits a one year old seal color male (raylan) and a supposed to be close to one year old blue female (lena). these two are my first pit bulls so i am new to the breed. I love both dogs so much they are the sweetest dogs i have ever owned they are both loyal obedient and loving.

but i am having trouble identifying what bloodline they are. I purchased my male at 10 weeks old from i guess what you would call a backyard breeder and i received a registration paper with him he is registered as an american pit bull terrier and from what research i have done he seems to fit the bill he is about 60-65lb and a rather medium size dog but i see all these different terms like gator head or razors edged how do i know if these apply to him

my female is the real mystery i rescued her and was told she was one year old she is smaller than my male witch is to be expected but she dose not seem to have the traditional muzzle of a pit bull hers is much narrower than my males is this typical i have some friends who say they both are pocket pits???? because of their size they say a true full blooded pit bull are much bigger than my two the female might be all of 35-40lb

so are they real pits mix breeds or just oddballs lol thanks for the help

chris


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Well for one NO an American Pit Bull Terrier will not be bigger. A true APBT ranges from 30-60lbs give or take. And Two, there is no such thing as a pocket pit. Only the American Bully has a pocket class not the APBT. With the rescue, there's no way of knowing anything without registry papers so your guess will be as good as ours. On the one with the registration papers, you need to send those in and get a 4, or more, generation pedigree. Once you have the ped to read you can post some name here and we can poke around and see what bloodline


----------



## celrod05 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok i will mail this in soon and get a 4 gen ped on him for now here is the info on his registration certificate ADBA reg #(13989ap-43l) breed (APBT) sire (layman's "blue boy" #12320ap-92) dam (layman's "lily" # 12320ap 95

dose she look like a mix to you? i know you cant do a dna analysis over the computer but compared to most female APBT is she close or way off any clue ?

these are my babies and if they are mutts it wouldn't change a thing but im just curious mostly bc there are so many different types 

thanks for the reply


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

stop listening to those friends of yours. a 65 pound dog is far from pocket size. they have no idea what they are talking about. like KG mentioned, that term only applies to bullys anyway.
this topic includes so many components but i would take some time to read through the archive of threads on this forum. you should start with learning the diference between APBT and American Bullys. then learn the various bloodlines within each category.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

There is no such thing as different kinds or types of APBT. It's either an APBT or its not, now there are different breeds that look similar, such as the AmStaff, and AmBully but those are their own breeds not types of pit bulls.


----------



## Ofrn1984 (Feb 27, 2013)

An there's no tru blue pitbull there called American bully's.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Ofrn1984 said:


> An there's no tru blue pitbull there called American bully's.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i disagree with this statement.... but i do not want to start that discussion here. check out this thread http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/25182-blue-gamedogs.html

now as for the OP i agree with the statement that u should stop listening to those friends of urs... read up and research.


----------



## Ofrn1984 (Feb 27, 2013)

There's only been 3 tru blue pits born in the history of the pit an they were all called a genetic flaw or generic mutation an we're either put down or fixed. Why was it that u never seen any blues till the mid 90s really?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ofrn1984 (Feb 27, 2013)

An honestly no blue bully is a game dog. If u can give me a real pedigree that is over 20 years old to prove to me then show me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

ofrn 1984, i can remember i had a fairly decent one mid 80's, but when i registered him with the adba, i'd never even heard the word blue. i'd heard 'seal' but didnt realy like that so i used 'sable' as the color. he was a zebo/big ben cross. his sister was same color but he was bout 55lbs on the chain and 48lbs in shape.


----------



## celrod05 (Mar 3, 2013)

thanks for all the input i will do some more research but i happy to find out my guys aren't the midgets of pits lol thanks for the reply i will post ped asap


----------

